# Promote Vaping In Sa



## LJRanger (15/7/14)

Firstly let me just start off by saying that I wasn't too sure where to post this, so im sorry if its not in the right place ...

Any of the advanced vape masters ever thought of starting your own youtube channel that focuses on vaping, vaping gear, local e-liquid reviews, retailers and so on in South Africa?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/7/14)

check out @VapeTownZA and @PeterHarris 

Peter Harris Youtube

Vape Town

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

We have our local Youtube man @PeterHarris 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9HFlynLFhrTOG68xZbOAVg

Have a read through of his journal and watch some of his videos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LJRanger (15/7/14)

Thanks will definitely have a look


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

Oh and I did make one video!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeTownZA (15/7/14)

Hey @LJRanger. We will have our YouTube channel up shortly but do most of our reviews in article format as a lot of people struggle to find the time to watch videos or prefer to be able to read the review and save certain parts. We are still getting around to uploading and working through everything but have a look at our blog or social media accounts. We are going to do our best to promote vaping and help retailers be easily found online. Thanks @Stroodlepuff for the mention.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

